# double spawn log



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

not gonna take up space with all my spawns, so i'll go double. This new week, i plan to let 2 pairs spawn - my turqoise rosetail (chronic tail biter unfortunately) with a multi colour delta female. Then my marble and another delta female (which one, i really dunno). I'll post pics tomorrow after work of the pairs and as they go along. Most of you might have seen what my marble looks like under Betta Pictures and the only females i have are: 

Light blue/turqoise with baby pink in her fins, 
(possible sibling of the first) but with a slightly darker shade but patterns, tailtype and colours are the same,
3rd: blue with a slight purple iridescence and red wash in her tail and anal fin, 
4th, dark purple.

Really torn between the four of them  any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you were to do your marble with the purple female i would want one, he's so pretty


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i've gone with the purple female for the marble .. Turns out, she likes him and is responding well so far. Swapped the other pair. Rosetail needs some spoiling and the other delta is still very shy. Trying the crowntail this round. I'll post pics after work tomorrow, i need to lower the pixels first.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yaaay


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

here are the two pairs


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

first pair spawn: to be honest, i doubt many eggs will survive in this spawn because he had lots of trouble wrapping her so i suspect many will be unfertilised. He ate a lot too. Put some in the nest and for the time being he's moving them around, cleaning them, putting them back. Making a genuine effort but eating some as well. So i'll try this pair again in 2 weeks. Still got my other pair, if they will even spawn


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

some pics.


----------

